# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Flyback uzbūve

## Powerons

Tāds nu viņš izskatās no iekšpuses

----------


## ezis666

Lielais spīdīgais sūds ir kondensators, trīs pleķi-diodes, katrai sekcijas sava

----------


## flybackmaster

> Lielais spīdīgais sūds ir kondensators, trīs pleķi-diodes, katrai sekcijas sava


 Lielajam spīdīgajam drīzāk vajadzētu jau būt primārajam tinumam, iespējams Al follijas.

----------


## Powerons

Vēl viena bilde, no tuvāka skata.
Kas tas par alumīnija gabalu ap serdi nevaru īsti saprast, baigi viengabalains monolitisks.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ekrāns starp tinumiem, iespējams.

----------


## flybackmaster

Faradeja ekrāns, izmanto transformātoros

----------

